# 남편은 결혼한 그남성분을 가르키는데...?



## Yuhyang

Hello.

Can you help me understand what the question is about?
아랍어 남편은 زوج 안해는 زوجة고 남편은 결혼한 그남성분을 가르키는데...?
Apparently it's a question about Arabic but my Korean is not good to grasp the whole meaning of the question.


----------



## ouuugg

I wouldn't say this is a genuine question, but a rhetorical question. Without context, it is hard to know what this question implies.

Its mere translation might be _Husband is زوج and wife is زوجة in Arab, and husband refers to the man she married...?_


----------



## mink-shin

Would you please let us know where you found the sentence?

And would you please let us know its context? It's kind of hard to figure it out what the speaker intended to mean without any context.


----------

